# Shepard/lab mix ear question.



## BatesYeah

Hello all, first off im new here and hipe to meet alot of nice people. I know this is probably an over asked question but I got a shepard/lab mix last week. He is 9 months old and ive been told he looks almost all shepard. And the vet also said he has dominate shepard in him. My question is, is does it look like his ears might stand? To me it looks like they try. He moves them a little bit and when he lays on his side or back they fall back and stand straight.


----------



## BatesYeah

Correction 9 weeks old. Sorry


----------



## Nigel

Cute pup! They might, you never know, especially when the pup is mixed. I've heard others say giving bones and things to chew on can help.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Yes it is possible that the ears may go up even if it is a mix, you will know for sure by the time that teething is over one way or another. Very cute puppy, thanks for sharing with us. I also have a shep/lab mix that I rescued at 4 1/2 mo and her ears were already up when I got her.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

he does look predominantely gsd if not all. and yep read the first post and thought gee he's awful small for 9 months LOL

I agree, they may go up they may not,,time will tell He's really cute btw


----------



## BatesYeah

Thanks for the compliments, I guess ill just have to see. But he is teething I think so it will be a bit..


----------



## Bentley's Momma

What a cutie!!! We have an 11 week old shepherd/lab mix also but his ears are a bit more floppy (more lab I think) than your guys, so maybe yours will stand?


----------



## OnyxGSD

Going through the same stuff with my 6 month old. Mine may or may not be mixed with lab. We were told he's pure, but eeh who knows. They might go up.


----------



## GSDlover143

BatesYeah said:


> Hello all, first off im new here and hipe to meet alot of nice people. I know this is probably an over asked question but I got a shepard/lab mix last week. He is 9 months old and ive been told he looks almost all shepard. And the vet also said he has dominate shepard in him. My question is, is does it look like his ears might stand? To me it looks like they try. He moves them a little bit and when he lays on his side or back they fall back and stand straight.


Crazy thing is he actually looks purebred... but if he is even mixed you really won't know til after teething.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

